# If you are easily offended do not read



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not intend to cause offence to anyone.
answers on second sheet


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

By all accounts, the one that English students sit is even easier.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I don,t get it


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Patsy said:


> I don,t get it


Are you Irish?


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Patsy are you taking the pee  

First sheet = questions

second sheet are the answers


Your diploma is on the way

Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Exam paper question spelt incorrectly too.Sequence not swquence.3 out of 10.See me! :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is this how the Irish spell SEQUENCE .............. ??? :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sequence are what the missus sews on her frocks.



Smarties. I only copied it :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Shingi 
Why do you ask


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
DAVE P


----------

